# Blu-Ray Clubhouse



## Easy Rhino (May 29, 2008)

Do you own blu-ray movies? Then this is the place to hang out! Share what blu-ray movies you own and discuss which are your favorites. If you are looking into buying a blu-ray you can always ask someone who owns it how the quality is. 

*MEMBERS = 3*

*Easy Rhino* - PS3 -Full Metal Jacket, Black Hawk Down, The Patriot, The Prestige, American Psycho, 3:10 to Yuma, Sunshine, Flight of the Phoenix, Spiderman 3 Trilogy, Close Encounters of the Third Kind, Becoming Jane, Master and Commander, iRobot, Casino Royale, There Will Be Blood

*Ravenas* - PS3 - Last Samurai, The Prestige, Full Metal Jacket, The Patriot, Spider-Man 3, The Last Waltz, Dave Matthews @ Pedimont Park, Devil's Rejects, 300, Superbad, Ratatouille, No Country For Old Men, Gone In 60 Seconds, The Departed, Dan In Real Life, Blood Diamond

*EMok1D08* - Pioneer BDC2202A - 300,Spiderman 3, Black Hawk Down


----------



## Ravenas (May 29, 2008)

Last Samurai, The Prestige, Full Metal Jacket, The Patriot, Spider-Man 3, The Last Waltz, Dave Matthews @ Pedimont Park, Devil's Rejects, 300, Superbad, Ratatouille, No Country For Old Men, Gone In 60 Seconds, The Departed, Dan In Real Life, Blood Diamond.

Also, I think it would be a great idea for us to share what Blu-Ray player we have! (In my case the PS3)


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 29, 2008)

nice. so far the best audio/video combo ive seen is master and commander, 3:10 to yuma, sunshine, irobot and black hawk down.


----------



## Ravenas (May 29, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> nice. so far the best audio/video combo ive seen is master and commander, 3:10 to yuma, sunshine and black hawk down.



I've been wanting to pick up 3:10 to Yuma and Black Hawk Down *even though I already own Black Hawk Down on dvd*.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 29, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> I've been wanting to pick up 3:10 to Yuma and Black Hawk Down *even though I already own Black Hawk Down on dvd*.



yea i own black hawk down on dvd. as awesome as it is on DVD it is 5x better on blu-ray.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 29, 2008)

well i guess there aren't many people here watching blu-ray...oh well, give it a year.


----------



## DaMulta (May 29, 2008)

I rented a blueray disc the other day to try it out in 1080p, and was left feeling ripped.

The upcoverter on the PS3 is very very good. Much better than my other dvd upconverter, and because of that I couldn't tell the difference in blue ray and a upconverted movie much at all. Sure I could see a few things better, but no night and day difference like they lead you to believe.

I will continue to backup my regular DVDs and play them instead. I just don't see the big +++ss for using a blue ray disc.


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2008)

O! Man.
Blue-Ray is the only thing I watch now.
I have pretty much bought every new movie on Blue-Ray!
My favs are:
300,Spiderman 3, Black Hawk Down... To many to count!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I rented a blueray disc the other day to try it out in 1080p, and was left feeling ripped.
> 
> The upcoverter on the PS3 is very very good. Much better than my other dvd upconverter, and because of that I couldn't tell the difference in blue ray and a upconverted movie much at all. Sure I could see a few things better, but no night and day difference like they lead you to believe.
> 
> I will continue to backup my regular DVDs and play them instead. I just don't see the big +++ss for using a blue ray disc.



a lot of that probably has to do with your tv. i am consistantly blown away by HD movies on BD.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 29, 2008)

EMok1d08 said:


> O! Man.
> Blue-Ray is the only thing I watch now.
> I have pretty much bought every new movie on Blue-Ray!
> My favs are:
> 300,Spiderman 3, Black Hawk Down... To many to count!



if you wanna join the club just make up a list of movies you have.


----------



## DaMulta (May 29, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> a lot of that probably has to do with your tv. i am consistantly blown away by HD movies on BD.



Computer monitor


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Computer monitor



oh aha, well then maybe that is why you havn't been impressed.


----------



## DaMulta (May 29, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh aha, well then maybe that is why you havn't been impressed.



24'' 1080 not impressive?

GTA4 looks a lot better on it than a slandered 27'' tv.


----------



## Ravenas (May 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> 24'' 1080 not impressive?
> 
> GTA4 looks a lot better on it than a slandered 27'' tv.



Depends on what TV you have. If you have a nice XBR2 Bravia, the bigger you get the more gorgeous the TV looks  Trust me, I have a 22" 1080p LCD and it's nothing like a nice big HDTV.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> 24'' 1080 not impressive?
> 
> GTA4 looks a lot better on it than a slandered 27'' tv.



well a lot of it seems to depend on screen size, contrast and what type of HD engine the tv/monitor has. i am sure you could tell a difference if you were to put the same BD into a 50 inch hdtv.


----------



## Ravenas (May 29, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> well a lot of it seems to depend on screen size, contrast and what type of HD engine the tv/monitor has. i am sure you could tell a difference if you were to put the same BD into a 50 inch hdtv.



I have a 40" XBR Bravia and my parents have a 50 or 52 inch (i don't know which) XBR 2 Bravia. I prefer their TV, so much crisper.


----------



## DaMulta (May 29, 2008)

Yea I could try it on the 55'' 720p tv if I wanted too......You have to admit tho, the DVD upconvertor on the PS3 is very good.


----------



## Ravenas (May 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Yea I could try it on the 55'' 720p tv if I wanted too......You have to admit tho, the DVD upconvertor on the PS3 is very good.



I'm not disagree with you at all there; my DVD LOTR collection looks amazing upconverted.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Yea I could try it on the 55'' 720p tv if I wanted too......You have to admit tho, the DVD upconvertor on the PS3 is very good.



oh yea, the upconverting is awesome. the best ive seen really. no reason to rush out and replace your DVD collection with BD with an awesome upconverter like that. the only BD that i own that i also own on DVD is black hawk down. on my tv with that movie there is a big difference between native a 1080p movie playing at ~40Mbps and audio at ~6 Mbps and the upconverted DVD natively at 640x480 with dolby digital.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2008)

so has anyone downloaded a blu-ray x264 rip? i tried it out on cloverfield and it looks half decent. it can fit on a DVD5. it is a 720p rip from a BD with dolby digital. not a bad rip considering im sure the real BD takes up like 20 gigs. you guys should try it out.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2008)

Here is the list of some movies I have, there is to much to count.

Black Hawk Down, The Patriot, The Prestige, 3:10 to Yuma, Flight of the Phoenix, Spiderman 3 Close Encounters of the Third Kind, Master and Commander, iRobot, Last Samurai, Devil's Rejects, 300, Superbad, Ratatouille, No Country For Old Men, Gone In 60 Seconds, The Departed, Dan In Real Life, Blood Diamond.


----------



## FR@NK (Jun 2, 2008)

I recently got a bluray dvdrom for my system, its an LG model. I have it paired up with a 1080p 37in westinghouse LCD. The picture is so clear its hard to watch a normal DVD now 

The only movie I own so far is the newest Rambo, hehe man this was a very graphic movie and I'm glad I got to see it on bluray. I have netflix so I dont think I'll be buying many more when I can just rent them 4 at a time for the same cost per month as buying one movie. I also have an HD-DVD rom and really it looks just as good as bluray and way better then normal DVDs.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 2, 2008)

EMok1d08 said:


> Here is the list of some movies I have, there is to much to count.
> 
> Black Hawk Down, The Patriot, The Prestige, 3:10 to Yuma, Flight of the Phoenix, Spiderman 3 Close Encounters of the Third Kind, Master and Commander, iRobot, Last Samurai, Devil's Rejects, 300, Superbad, Ratatouille, No Country For Old Men, Gone In 60 Seconds, The Departed, Dan In Real Life, Blood Diamond.



what is your player?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 4, 2008)

anyone watching avchd rips of blu-ray movies using the x264/AC3 codecs?? they fit on a DVD5 and you can play them on your PS3 or any AVCHD compatible system. i just watched cloverfield and it looked great!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> what is your player?



Pioneer BDC2202A Blu-ray DVD Player


----------



## Shizelbs (Sep 11, 2008)

Small club, I'll join.  Playback formerly was on a Samsung BDP1000, now is on a PS3 80gig.  

Movies I own on BR: The Simpsons Movie, 300, Superbad


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Sep 11, 2008)

Not wanting to thow in the towel on HD DVD, I bought an LG GGC-H20L Blu-ray/HD DVD combo player. (It is also a Blu burner to boot!)

Currently amassing a collection: Ratatouille, Cars, Memoirs of a Geisha, Chronicles of Narnia, Fifth Element (guilty pleasure) and Planet Earth.

My HD DVD collection continues to grow as I have found a few sites that sell them for anywhere between $8~$11! 

The ONLY superiority that Blu-ray has in my book is their hard-coat technology. HD DVDs were actually softer than any disc I've ever seen!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 11, 2008)

How does a genuine BR movie compare to the same movie but converted into x264?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> How does a genuine BR movie compare to the same movie but converted into x264?



fairs pretty well considering the space. most people can notice the difference between a BR and an x264 rip of a BR but it still looks good.


----------



## stevorob (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll join as well, I only got 1 BR movie at the moment, National Treasure 2 (it was on sale for like $20 so I bought it lol) and a PS3

Gotta admit though, the DVD upconvert on the PS3 is nice, so its hard not to stop watching DVDs and buying more BR movies.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2008)

stevorob said:


> I'll join as well, I only got 1 BR movie at the moment, National Treasure 2 (it was on sale for like $20 so I bought it lol) and a PS3
> 
> Gotta admit though, the DVD upconvert on the PS3 is nice, so its hard not to stop watching DVDs and buying more BR movies.



yea, i doubt i will be buying any BR versions of movies i already own on DVD.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 12, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> fairs pretty well considering the space. most people can notice the difference between a BR and an x264 rip of a BR but it still looks good.



Cool, thanks for the info 

It does depend on the file size aswell doesnt it.  I tend to get the 4GB versions and they seem great.


----------



## stevorob (Sep 15, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea, i doubt i will be buying any BR versions of movies i already own on DVD.



Yeah, went and bought Forbidden Kingdom last night - $10 price difference between DVD and BR, so I went with DVD - still can't justify spending $30+ on a movie.  Maybe after the holidays, BR will drop down to ~$25, then it won't be so bad


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 16, 2008)

stevorob said:


> Yeah, went and bought Forbidden Kingdom last night - $10 price difference between DVD and BR, so I went with DVD - still can't justify spending $30+ on a movie.  Maybe after the holidays, BR will drop down to ~$25, then it won't be so bad



Yeah that jet Li Jackie Chan movie is great on Blu-Ray,I own the LG LG GGC-H20L Blu-ray/HD DVD combo player as well,Also own Cars,The DIE HARD Collection,The Invisibile,The Day After Tomorrow,WAR,Stargate,,Simpsons,The rock,The Game Plan.I rent my Blu-Ray movies most o the time,I will be getting band of brothers on Blu-Ray when it is released...Will be the same tin box as DVD but in Blu border


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I will be getting band of brothers on Blu-Ray when it is released...Will be the same tin box as DVD but in Blu border



i own the box set on dvd as well and i think i may get the blu-ray version. i dont know tho, i spent 75 bucks on the dvd box set.


----------



## stevorob (Sep 16, 2008)

I do rent alot of my BR as well.

I have yet to hook my ps3 up to my parents 1080p samsung, eager to see how that looks - I only have a vizio 37" 720p in my room.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2008)

stevorob said:


> I do rent alot of my BR as well.
> 
> I have yet to hook my ps3 up to my parents 1080p samsung, eager to see how that looks - I only have a vizio 37" 720p in my room.



it looks awesome. especially with the right movies. not all blu-rays are created equal. some blu-ray movies dont really, in my opinion, require a 1080p set to truly enjoy. however, movies like transformers, master and commander and 3:10 to yuma most definitely require a big 1080p set with full digital surround sound.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 17, 2008)

I just rented and watched The Love Guru with Mike Myers hell of a great Blu ray movie.Colors are awesome.very vivid and right on the money,Hey here comes Jacques (LE Coq ) Grande....Man the movie is funny as heck too.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 17, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> i own the box set on dvd as well and i think i may get the blu-ray version. i dont know tho, i spent 75 bucks on the dvd box set.



I had to special order mine.For $125 I think,Then about 2 months later Wally World (aka Wal-Mart) had it for $69.99 or something,Will wait until that happens to get it.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Dec 30, 2008)

*BLU RAY Screenshot*

Does anyone know how to take a screenshot of a Blu Ray Movie on a PC?  I cant do it in PowerDVD7 Ultra and the print screen functionality doesnt work either....


----------

